# Pre-Mix Stop Bath?



## benjyman345 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi,

Just wondering, Should I pre-mix all my stop bath or is it best to only mix up what is required at the time?

Thanks


----------



## michaelk (Aug 23, 2007)

Right now, I am just using a water stop bath.  However, when I used Kodak indicator stop bath I just mixed up what I needed for the current printing session (1 1/2 -2 liters).


----------



## JC1220 (Aug 23, 2007)

For consistant reliable results, mix all your chemistry fresh each session.


----------

